# Very fine knurl



## TranquillityBase (Aug 11, 2007)

No idea why this didn't double track:shrug: I'll have to investigate

Thought you might like to see the results 

Probably would work as a camping match, strike surface...now *that* would be a dual function tailcap housing:nana:


----------



## PEU (Aug 11, 2007)

Thats a nicely done knurl, as usual may I add :twothumbs


Pablo


----------



## TranquillityBase (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Pablo

Let's put it in perspectiveoo:


----------



## Anglepoise (Aug 11, 2007)

Very fine, pardon the pun. Cut or squeezed ?


----------



## TranquillityBase (Aug 11, 2007)

Still using the old squeezer...


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 11, 2007)

:twothumbs


Awsome detail there Scott,how does it feel is it grippy like the striking area of a matchbox or almost smooth?


Benny


----------



## jch79 (Aug 11, 2007)

Yikes! Very nice.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Aug 11, 2007)

MorpheusT1 said:


> :twothumbs
> 
> 
> Awsome detail there Scott,how does it feel is it grippy like the striking area of a matchbox or almost smooth?
> ...


Thanks Benny.

Closer to smooth...


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 11, 2007)

Awwww...that is just what I need.


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 11, 2007)

Boyoboy have you been busy making some nice stuff recently.

When are you gonna stop talking and actually put some of this up for sale:nana:!


----------



## jch79 (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice job on the keyring holes BTW.. they turned out really nice. :thumbsup:

Also, is that split ring made out of stainless?? oo: That's an outrage - TB titanium sweetness, dirtied by SS! :shakehead

:wave: john


----------



## TranquillityBase (Aug 12, 2007)

jch79 said:


> Nice job on the keyring holes BTW.. they turned out really nice. :thumbsup:
> 
> Also, is that split ring made out of stainless?? oo: That's an outrage - TB titanium sweetness, dirtied by SS! :shakehead
> 
> :wave: john


That's a Ti split ring...


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 12, 2007)

I like the rest of the light too 



Keep em commin


----------



## wquiles (Aug 12, 2007)

simply stunning!

:twothumbs

Will


----------



## jch79 (Aug 12, 2007)

TranquillityBase said:


> That's a Ti split ring...



Well sonuvagun TB - that's some sweet split ring action then!  :naughty: :laughing:


----------



## TranquillityBase (Aug 12, 2007)

jch79 said:


> Well sonuvagun TB - that's some sweet split ring action then!  :naughty: :laughing:


You know I'm pulling your leg, Mr. jch79...But I did order 10 of those Ti micro clips two minutes ago...WOO HOO!:twothumbs


----------



## jch79 (Aug 12, 2007)

Only four Ti micro clips for me.. couldn't resists. :naughty:

"If you build it (out of Ti), they will come."


----------



## yclo (Aug 13, 2007)

TranquillityBase said:


> No idea why this didn't double track:shrug: I'll have to investigate....



Doesn't that just mean you got lucky?  No final pass after knurling?

You make machining seem so effortless! :bow:

I can barely knurl aluminium properly... 

-YC


----------



## TranquillityBase (Aug 13, 2007)

> yclo said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't that just mean you got lucky?  No final pass after knurling?
> ...


----------



## yclo (Aug 15, 2007)

Just to add to my scrap pile, I purposely let the knurler double (or triple?) track on the piece. 



 



The knurl turned out really fine, but it's totally not even at all... I think I'll work on trying to be more lucky with the OD.

-YC


----------



## bombelman (Aug 15, 2007)

Tight, very tight... (just what I need)


----------



## dirkp (Aug 15, 2007)

TranquillityBase said:


> No idea why this didn't double track:shrug: I'll have to investigate
> 
> Thought you might like to see the results
> 
> Probably would work as a camping match, strike surface...now *that* would be a dual function tailcap housing:nana:


 

looks like the tailcap i just got from you .
great stuff like allways . :thumbsup:


----------



## Data (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------

